# Umfrage zur Notwendigkeit von Fahrtechnik auf Trails



## Vinschger-Biker (11. Mai 2014)

Ich frage mich schon seit längeren welche Fahrtechnik wirklich notwendig ist für das befahren von anspruchsvollen, alpinen Singletrails.

Habe eine persönliche Auswahl getroffen. Kann gerne erweitert werden.


Meine Erfahrung ist das einen perfekte Grundposition (Zentral über dem Tretlager) und Balance die wesentlichen Techniken zum befahren von Singltrails sind.

Dann kommen Trial-Techniken mit Sicherheit das Hinterrad Versetzen, um Spitzkehren zu fahren. Danach der Bunny Hop, obwohl dieser auf steilen, alpinen Trails sicher schwierig umzusetzen ist.

Was sicher noch ein Aspekt ist, ist die Linienwahl. Weiss nicht ob dies zur Fahrtechnik zählt.


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2014)

Meiner Erfahrung nach bis auf den Manual alles von Dir aufgeführte. Wenn der Manual sitzt kann der Spaßfaktor hier und da auch noch größer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (11. Mai 2014)

Bunny Hop, Manual und Hinterrad versetzen sind praktisch, aber man kann auch immer absteigen und schieben/tragen. Viel wichtiger finde ich den richtigen Umgang mit der Vorderradbremse, d.h. sowohl mit einem blockierenden Vorderrad als auch mit einem steigenden Hinterrad umgehen zu können.


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bezweifle, ob man das so auseinanderschnipseln kann in die paar genannten "Fahrtechniken". Manche Dinge, die weniger offensichtlich sind wie ein HR Versetzer etc. daherkommen, sind jedoch als Handwerkzeug und Fundament enorm grundlegend. Z.B. eine aktive Blickführung, die Schräglage des Bikes, eine geschulte Balance, sauberes Bremsen, optimiertes Lupfen von VR und HR (chronologisch) ohne Reissen o. Anfersen, Nutzen der körpereigenen Federelemente, ein gleichmäßiger Tritt zB bei Steilrampen bergauf etc. - habe jetzt nicht alle Aspekte genannt  Mentale Techniken bei starken Gefahrenreizen und Blockaden sind da ja ebenso wichtig, genau wie das richtige und sichere Absteigen im Trail etc. - solche Kleinigkeiten entscheiden häufig über Sturz oder "lucky eascape" 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2014)

es gibt in den Alpen genug trails die total einfach sind und nicht wirklich viel fahrtechnik verlangen. 

Hier anzuführen, man könnte ja auch grade mal ein stück schieben, bringt niemanden weiter. Vor allem nicht wenn man technisch interessiert biken geht. 

VR sollte man anheben können (gehsteigkante + 10 könnt ratsam sein)
HR versetzen
Balance ist wohl selbstverständlich, ebenso wie eine richtige Position auf dem rad.

VR und HR versetzen ist aber nicht wirklich Trialtechnik, ich weis nicht wer die Techniken als Trialtechnik mal eingestuft hat. (Darüber denk mal als trialer nicht mal nach, das passiert intuitiv...)


----------



## Ptech (12. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> es gibt in den Alpen genug trails die total einfach sind und nicht wirklich viel fahrtechnik verlangen.
> 
> Hier anzuführen, man könnte ja auch grade mal ein stück schieben, bringt niemanden weiter. Vor allem nicht wenn man technisch interessiert biken geht.
> 
> ...



Wobei absteigen und schieben für den Großteil der Durchschnittsfahrer bestimmt oft eine sinnvolle Alternative wäre! Für technisch interessierte Fahrer natürlich unbefriedigend, aber wenn mans nicht 100% sicher umsetzen kann, vielleicht doch eher auf dem Hometrail, wo man die Gegebenheiten kennt. Eine Fehleinschätzung des Geländes oder technische Fehler sind auf einer alpinen Tour schnell fatal! Und nicht jede Fahrtechnik, die auf dem Parkplatz vermeintlich sicher sitzt, klappt im Gelände auch! Ich denke mal, daß man als "halb-technisch versierter" Fahrer das grösste Risiko trägt!?


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (12. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, ob man das so auseinanderschnipseln kann in die paar genannten "Fahrtechniken". Manche Dinge, die weniger offensichtlich sind wie ein HR Versetzer etc. daherkommen, sind jedoch als Handwerkzeug und Fundament enorm grundlegend. Z.B. eine aktive Blickführung, die Schräglage des Bikes, eine geschulte Balance, sauberes Bremsen, optimiertes Lupfen von VR und HR (chronologisch) ohne Reissen o. Anfersen, Nutzen der körpereigenen Federelemente, ein gleichmäßiger Tritt zB bei Steilrampen bergauf etc. - habe jetzt nicht alle Aspekte genannt  Mentale Techniken bei starken Gefahrenreizen und Blockaden sind da ja ebenso wichtig, genau wie das richtige und sichere Absteigen im Trail etc. - solche Kleinigkeiten entscheiden häufig über Sturz oder "lucky eascape"
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


 
Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit Fahrtechnik und verfolge diesen Threat schon seit längerem.

Mit der Zeit habe ich mich allerdings gefragt, ob wirklich alle Techniken notwendig resp. sinnvoll sind fürs fahren auf (Natur) Trails. Drops und diverse andere Sprungtechniken sind weniger relevant für den Natur-Trail. Auch sehe ich den Bunny Hop im Alpinen Gelände eher begrenzt einsetzbar. Wer macht schon ein Bunny Hop auf einen Handtuchbreiten Trail, wo der Abgrund lauert.

Marc, aus meiner Sicht muss man gewisses Handwerkszeug auch nicht speziell "lernen". Blickführung, sauberes Bremsen etc. kommt mit der Zeit alleine. Auch Balance und richtige Position auf den Bike, kann man abgucken und lernt man automatisch wenn man viel im technischen Gelände fährt.
Sicheres Absteigen im Trail? Ich steige erst wieder im Tal vom Bike

Ich frage mich einfach welche Techniken machen wirklich Sinn, sie zu erlernen bzw. zu üben, um besser auf Trails zu fahren und auch mehr Fahrspass zu haben. Poser Tricks und Techniken fürs fahren in Bikeparks, Künstlichen Trails möchte ich hier ausklammern.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (12. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> es gibt in den Alpen genug trails die total einfach sind und nicht wirklich viel fahrtechnik verlangen.
> 
> Hier anzuführen, man könnte ja auch grade mal ein stück schieben, bringt niemanden weiter. Vor allem nicht wenn man technisch interessiert biken geht.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, wenn ich HR versetzen als Trialtechnik tituliert habe. Aber als Normalo Biker kann es trotzdem recht anspruchsvoll sein.

Bunny Hop und Nose Wheelie würdest du allerdingst schon als Trialtechnik einstufen? Oder ist das auch nur Pipifax?


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2014)

Anspruchsvoll, da geb ich dir recht.

Bunny Hop und Stoppie (nicht nose manual) zähle ich ebenso zu den normalen MTB-Techniken. 

Die einfachste Trialtechnik, nach grundlegenden Biketechniken (balance, versetzen), ist der Backwheelhop. 

Ich bin mir durch aus bewusst das für viele Biker das versetzen des Hinterrads eine "Lebensaufgabe" darstellt oder zumindest ein langfristiges übungsziel, aber eine Trialtechnik ist es deswegen nicht. 


Meine Erfahrung, so klein sie auch ist, zeigt mir aber, dass mit einem gewissen Maße Sportlichkeit und motorischer Kompetenz das Erlernen des Hinterradversetzen nicht so schwer und langwierig ist. Was viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, ist der schritt von "ich behersche es auf dem trail" zu "ich kann es auch betrunken noch perfekt".


----------



## berkel (12. Mai 2014)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Ich frage mich einfach welche Techniken machen wirklich Sinn, sie zu erlernen bzw. zu üben, um besser auf Trails zu fahren und auch mehr Fahrspass zu haben.


Das ergibt sich ja beim Befahren entsprechender technischer Trails. Werden die Kehren z.B. zu eng zum Durchrollen ist das HR-Versetzen zunächst mal eine Lösung den Weg nicht durch Abschneiden kaputt zu machen. Wir der Trail schwieriger ist das Versetzen der Räder aufgrund von Platzmangel entweder zwingend notwendig, oder erleichtert das Weiterfahren dadurch, dass man das Bike gerade zur Fahrtrichtung ausrichten kann (z.B. bei einer Stufe nach der Kehre). Ein gutes Balancegefühl (-> Trackstand) macht das Fahren von technischen Abschnitten einfacher (allein schon durch die Entspanntheit jederzeit sicher/kontrolliert anhalten und anfahren zu können) und ist bei anspruchsvolleren Sachen notwendig.


----------



## tombrider (12. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> es gibt in den Alpen genug trails die total einfach sind und nicht wirklich viel fahrtechnik verlangen.
> 
> Hier anzuführen, man könnte ja auch grade mal ein stück schieben, bringt niemanden weiter. Vor allem nicht wenn man technisch interessiert biken geht.
> ...



Die Frage war, welche Fahrtechniken man braucht, wenn man alpine Single Trails befahren will. Ich bleibe dabei, daß man alpine Single Trails auch dann befahren kann, wenn man kein Manual, kein Bunnyhop und kein Hinterradversetzen kann. Es reicht, wenn man gelernt hat, zu bremsen und auch in Steilstücken sicher abzusteigen und wieder aufzusteigen. Dazu sind Gleichgewicht, Bremstraining und zentrale Position wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2014)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Marc, aus meiner Sicht muss man gewisses Handwerkszeug auch nicht speziell "lernen". Blickführung, sauberes Bremsen etc. kommt mit der Zeit alleine. Auch Balance und richtige Position auf den Bike, kann man abgucken und lernt man automatisch wenn man viel im technischen Gelände fährt.



Als Fahrtechnik-Coach mit ca. 170 Kursen im Jahr hat man da eine andere Sichtweise - man merkt, dass es vielen Bikern und Biker/innen gut tut das Handwerkzeug speziell zu lernen bzw. zu trainieren, da sich Viele suboptimale (und teilweise gefährliche) Angewohnheiten angeeignet haben, vor allem beim Kurven fahren, Räder anlupfen, Bremsen etc. etc. Und wenn man dann auf einem Trail ist rasen an einem vermeintliche Cracks vorbei und "moshen" da auch mit blockiertem HR und Reisser-Hops runter - eine saubere und optimierte Fahrtechnik kommt in der Regel nicht von alleine und auch als Coach lernt man immer weiter dazu  "Von alleine" kommt da nichts, das funktioniert in der Regel leider so nicht ganz.

Bunny Hop zählt für mich auch zum Standard, da er einem enorm in Sachen Linienwahl und Fahrsicherheit nützt. Wheelie nutzt man bei Hindernissen bergauf als Impuls auch immer mal, Manual kommt im Trail auch häufig vor (Mulden, Schlammlöcher etc.). Drops hat man ja nicht nur in Bikeparks, es gibt auch immer natürliche Geländekanten 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## tombrider (12. Mai 2014)

Du hast mit allem recht. Aber braucht man es wirklich, wenn man alpine Single Trails fahren will? Geht es nicht ohne? Nach meinem Eindruck beherrscht nur eine Minderheit der MTB-Fahrer auf solchen Trails die entsprechende Fahrtechnik. Und kann trotzdem dort fahren. Vielleicht tragen sie stellenweise, wo andere noch fahren, aber das macht ja nichts.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (12. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Als Fahrtechnik-Coach mit ca. 170 Kursen im Jahr hat man da eine andere Sichtweise - man merkt, dass es vielen Bikern und Biker/innen gut tut das Handwerkzeug speziell zu lernen bzw. zu trainieren, da sich Viele suboptimale (und teilweise gefährliche) Angewohnheiten angeeignet haben, vor allem beim Kurven fahren, Räder anlupfen, Bremsen etc. etc. Und wenn man dann auf einem Trail ist rasen an einem vermeintliche Cracks vorbei und "moshen" da auch mit blockiertem HR und Reisser-Hops runter - eine saubere und optimierte Fahrtechnik kommt in der Regel nicht von alleine und auch als Coach lernt man immer weiter dazu  "Von alleine" kommt da nichts, das funktioniert in der Regel leider so nicht ganz.
> 
> Bunny Hop zählt für mich auch zum Standard, da er einem enorm in Sachen Linienwahl und Fahrsicherheit nützt. Wheelie nutzt man bei Hindernissen bergauf als Impuls auch immer mal, Manual kommt im Trail auch häufig vor (Mulden, Schlammlöcher etc.). Drops hat man ja nicht nur in Bikeparks, es gibt auch immer natürliche Geländekanten
> 
> ...


 

Solch ein Statment habe ich von dir erwartet, sonst hättest du ein Problem mit der Legitimation deiner Tätigkeit.

Aber grundsätzlich kann man auch Fahrtechnik erlernen (autoditaktisch) ohne (teure) Fahrtechnik-Kurse.

Aber es gibt auch solche Sachen wie Talent oder gute Körperbeherrschung. Mein Bruder zum Bespiel hatte nie nur eine Stunde Fahrtechnik-Training aber er steht so etwas von sicher und zentral im Bike. Zu dem hat er eine wahnsinnige Balance. Er hat da einfach Talent, das sieht man auch beim Skifahren. Ich hingegen hatte schon mehrere Fahrtechnik-Kurse absolviert und bin bezüglich Fahrtechnik im Trail auf dem selben Level wie mein Bruder.

Ich sehe hier verdammte viele (gute) Biker im Vinschgau. Aber solche die im technischen, alpinen Trail per Bunny Hop über Hindernisse springen und über Gelandekanten dropen und eine Mulde (Schlammlöcher kenne wir hier nicht) per Manual durchsurfen sind die absolute Ausnahmen und sind meists Pros wie Stromberg und Co.

Ich glaube, da muss man schon differenzieren. Bei welcher Technik begibt man sich im alpinen Gelände in eine unnötige Gefahrenlage.
Hier muss die Fahretechnik zu 100% sitzen. Es gibt wenig bis keinen Toleranzbereich. 
Sorry, aber lieber steige ich über ein Hinderniss, als mich mit dem Bunny Hop in mögliches Risiko zu begeben.


----------



## alf2013 (12. Mai 2014)

mmn das wichtigste: stehenbleiben können. und zwar ohne runterzuhüpfen, das rad irgendwohinwerfen oder ähnliches. also drauf sitzen und stehen ...

dafür Voraussetzung: gefühl für die Geschwindigkeit (was geht, was ist gefährlich). und zwar nicht, was hält die kurve aus. sondern im sinne des stehenbleibens. bzw. der Zeitraum vom erkennen der "Gefahr" bis zum stillstand

Blickrichtung

Balance am rad und mit dem rad

langsam fahren können

psyche



erst dann kommen hinterradversetzen. wenn das jemand nicht kann, kann er ja trotzdem in den alpen unterwegs sein. allerdings wird dann bei jeder engen kurve ein absteigen notwendig. aber wenn jetzt das rad stundenlang irgendwo hingetragen wird, sollte es auf ein paar meter pro meter wohl nicht ankommen (an alle, die meinen müssen möglichst GANZ gefahren werden. dann fahrts bitte auch ganz RAUF).

Vorderrad heben ist schön. notwendig ist es bei den großen federwegen nicht immer. extreme körperverlagerungen sind manchmal der strecke geschuldet. nur wer sich die frage hier in diesem zusammenhang stellt, kommt sowieso nicht in diese fahrsituation.

wheelie und Konsorten werden bei den üblichen (was wahrscheinlich 90 % meiner Teilnehmer betrifft) touren nicht gebraucht. oder, ganz ganz selten ...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Mai 2014)

Das einzige was sein muss ist eine gesunde Selbsteinschätzung, alles andere ist quasi Bonus.

Alpin bedeutet für mich das man schauen sollte das man sich nicht verletzt. Also sicher fahren.
Dazu sollte man in Alpinem oder hoch alpinem Gelände navigieren können.

Die sau rauslassen kann man da wo man nicht das Risiko geht bei der Verletzung irgendwo in schwer erreichbaren Terrain zu liegen, am besten noch da wo man keinen Telefon Empfang hat.


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2014)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> (...) grundsätzlich kann man auch Fahrtechnik erlernen (autoditaktisch) ohne (teure) Fahrtechnik-Kurse.
> 
> Aber es gibt auch solche Sachen wie Talent oder gute Körperbeherrschung. Mein Bruder zum Bespiel hatte nie nur eine Stunde Fahrtechnik-Training aber er steht so etwas von sicher und zentral im Bike. Zu dem hat er eine wahnsinnige Balance. Er hat da einfach Talent, das sieht man auch beim Skifahren. Ich hingegen hatte schon mehrere Fahrtechnik-Kurse absolviert und bin bezüglich Fahrtechnik im Trail auf dem selben Level wie mein Bruder.



Die Frage war ja, welche Fahrtechniken man für *Trails* braucht, den Begriff "alpin" lasse ich bewusst weg, denn ob technisch oder flowig - alle möglichen Trails gibt es in den Alpen etc. und auch in den Mittelgebirgen. Die Absturzgefahr ist im alpinen Bereich häufiger vorkommend, aber genauo viele Pfade dort sind ohne dieses Risiko. Ich bin letztens hinter Harald Philipp gefahren, der auch überall Bunny Hops gezogen hat, um die Line Choice zu optimieren (zB Pre-Hops).

Ich hatte seit 2008 einige Teilnehmer und auch an mir selber konnte ich beobachten, wie wichtig ein *Feedback von außen* ist. Ich hatte damals ja auch alles selber geübt in meiner Freeride-Zeit, später als Coach konnte ich dann noch einiges verbessern. Sehr talentierte Biker/innen sind eher die Ausnahme und wenn dann hilft ihnen ihre Begabung dabei, alte einprogrammierte Gewohnheiten schneller durch optimale Bewegungsabläufe zu ersetzen (Umlernprozess). Diese Gewohnheiten kommen häufig vom normalen Radfahren (zB. Kurven) oder kommen anfangs quasi automatisch (zB. VR aus den Armen hochreissen).

Sogar bei erfahrenen Teilnehmer/innen finde ich immer wieder die *gleichen alten Muster*, hier ein paar Beispiele:

- Grundposition bzw. Sportposition nicht optimal (Schulter zu weit hinten, Arme gerade).
- Bei Kurven wird die normale Radtechnik übernommen, Körper geht in die Schräglage mit und Sattel klebt am äußeren Bein (hohe Wegrutschgefahr). Auch häufig: Blickführung und Eindrehen der Schulterachse zu wenig aktiv.
- Beim VR anlupfen die Anreisstechnik aus den Armen anstelle der dynamischen Version aus den Beinen.
- Beim Balance-Training bezgl. des Trackstands: Zu viel Last auf den Lenker, Position zu tief, hin und her wedeln mit dem Vorderrad.
- Hinterradlastiges Bremsen, zu viele Finger an den Hebeln, blockierte Räder.

Nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen  Und viele Leute schauen sich ja im Web Fahrtechnik-Videos und Artikel an, doch ohne ein geschultes externes Auge können sie die alten Gewohnheiten häufig selber nicht bemerken. Da hat jeder seine individuelle Baustelle, sich gegenseitig Filmen hilft auch sehr bei der Analyse.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomg (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin Pizzaplanets Meinung. Wenn wir in den in den Alpen resp. in schwierigem Gelände unterwegs sind ist für uns primär eine gute Einschätzung der Situation, der eigenen Fähigkeiten sowie die aktuelle Tagesverfassung die zentrale (Fahr-)Technik.
Was nützt mir, dass ich den Trackstand und das Versetzen sehr gut kann aber keinen guten Tag habe und an einer gefährlichen Stelle 10m in die Tiefe stürze. Somit stufe ich die oben genannten, als notwendige Techniken ein. Zudem empfehle ich im gefährlichen Gelände nie alleine fahren!! So kann Jemand noch die Rega (Rettungsflugwacht) alarmieren.
Ansonsten: Ausprobieren, Lernen, Stürzen, Verzweifeln, Üben und nie den Spass daran verlieren. 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Mai 2014)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich kann man auch Fahrtechnik erlernen (autoditaktisch) ohne (teure) Fahrtechnik-Kurse.


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig. Man kann auch autodidaktisch Geige, Klavier und vor allem Gitarre spielen lernen. Nur wenn man dann jemanden hört, der teuren Unterricht hatte (begabt war und geübt hat), dann liegen da Welten dazwischen.


> Ich glaube, da muss man schon differenzieren. Bei welcher Technik begibt man sich im alpinen Gelände in eine unnötige Gefahrenlage.


Das erscheint mir eher ein Unterschied zu sein. Im Mittelgebirge gibt es auch schwierige und sehr schwierige Stellen, auch ausgesetzte. Die Absturztiefen unterscheiden sich. Bäume und Büsche bremsen im Mittelgebirge öfter. Und vor allem sind die Stellen, die mental sehr fordernd sind, kürzer. Die Konzentration ist nicht über eine so lange Zeit so intensiv gefordert wie es im alpinen Gelände sein kann. Das zumindest ist meine Vermutung. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich richtig. Man kann auch autodidaktisch Geige, Klavier und vor allem Gitarre spielen lernen. Nur wenn man dann jemanden hört, der teuren Unterricht hatte (begabt war und geübt hat), dann liegen da Welten dazwischen.
> Das erscheint mir eher ein Unterschied zu sein. Im Mittelgebirge gibt es auch schwierige und sehr schwierige Stellen, auch ausgesetzte. Die Absturztiefen unterscheiden sich. Bäume und Büsche bremsen im Mittelgebirge öfter. Und vor allem sind die Stellen, die mental sehr fordernd sind, kürzer. *Die Konzentration ist nicht über eine so lange Zeit so intensiv gefordert wie es im alpinen Gelände sein kann. Das zumindest ist meine Vermutung. Wie seht ihr das?*



Genau so, man fährt keine 500hm S4+ am stück. Physisch wie Psychisch nicht.



thomg schrieb:


> Ich bin Pizzaplanets Meinung. Wenn wir in den in den Alpen resp. in schwierigem Gelände unterwegs sind *ist für uns primär eine gute Einschätzung der Situation, der eigenen Fähigkeiten sowie die aktuelle Tagesverfassung die zentrale (Fahr-)Technik.
> Was nützt mir, dass ich den Trackstand und das Versetzen sehr gut kann aber keinen guten Tag habe und an einer gefährlichen Stelle 10m in die Tiefe stürze.* Somit stufe ich die oben genannten, als notwendige Techniken ein. Zudem empfehle ich im gefährlichen Gelände nie alleine fahren!! So kann Jemand noch die Rega (Rettungsflugwacht) alarmieren.
> Ansonsten: Ausprobieren, Lernen, Stürzen, Verzweifeln, Üben und nie den Spass daran verlieren.
> 
> Gruss Thomas



Das sind so sachen die ich als selbstverständlich sehe. Wenn man jemanden sagen/lehren muss auf den eigenen Körper zuhören und auch mal zurückstecken zukönnen, hat derjenige meiner meinung nach nichts auf schwierigen Trail/alpinen Wegen verlohren.

Bitte nicht als beleidigung oder whatever verstehen, aber sowas sollte selbsverständlich sein!


Und liebe leute, bei einigen aussagen zum Biken in den Alpen könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, ihr redet vom Biken im Tien shan oder hintersten Pamir. Das sind hier auch nur ganz normale wege auf wiesen oder im Wald und keine geschichten die über ultraexponierte Grate führen. Selbst ein 3000er in Tirol ist meistens nichts als eine lange Wanderung, auch wenn einem die touristiker das alles als mega extrem und ultra outdoorexpedition verkaufen wollen.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2014)

doppelpost...


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Und liebe leute, bei einigen aussagen zum Biken in den Alpen könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, ihr redet vom Biken im Tien shan oder hintersten Pamir. Das sind hier auch nur ganz normale wege auf wiesen oder im Wald und keine geschichten die über ultraexponierte Grate führen.



 Genau deshalb fand ich die Bezeichnung "alpine Trails" auch so schwammig  Als ob man dabei direkt stets eine Gipfeltour mit Harald Philipp meint, hehe. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Genau deshalb fand ich die Bezeichnung "alpine Trails" auch so schwammig  Als ob man dabei direkt stets eine Gipfeltour mit Harald Philipp meint, hehe.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


und selbst die sind auch nur ein wanderweg.


----------



## alf2013 (13. Mai 2014)

außerdem darf man den eigenen Ehrgeiz nicht unterschätzen. gottseidank bin ich aus dem alter schon raus, wo ich was mit der Brechstange durchgezogen habe. speziell beim klettern gabs da schon einige haarige Situationen. hier zu überleben ist dann auch sehr oft von glück abhängig.

das glück ist mir aber zu wenig, um mich permanent drauf verlassen zu wollen.  warum ich also auf einem handtuchbreiten trail fahren muß, wo ein fahrfehler oder eine äußere Einwirkung einen absturz (vielleicht noch senkrecht) nach sich zieht, ist mir aus diesem grund schleierhaft. damit fallen schon mal gewisse Schwierigkeiten automatisch weg. und dann interessiert mich auch die Technik nicht mehr, die ich für diese Manöver vielleicht brauchen könnte.

persönlich find ich eine schöne Linie (so wie beim schifahren oder klettern) fast "wichtiger", also die höchstmögliche Schwierigkeit. aber wie gesagt: hat was mit meinem alter zu tun ...

bei meinen kursen "schule" ich hauptsächlich dieses ding zwischen den ohren. klarerweise hab ich eher den durchschnittlichen biker als kunden. die downhiller und bikebergsteiger sind wahrlich nicht meine Zielgruppe.

PS: ich würd halt auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, mein rad stundenlang zu tragen. irgendwie verträgt sich das nicht mit dem begriff "radFAHREN" ...


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> PS: ich würd halt auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, mein rad stundenlang zu tragen. irgendwie verträgt sich das nicht mit dem begriff "radFAHREN" ...



Meiner Meinung nach verpasst man damit die allerbesten Trails und erlebnisse. Aber jedem das seine!


----------



## alf2013 (13. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach verpasst man damit die allerbesten Trails und erlebnisse. Aber jedem das seine!



die frage ist doch: was sind die allerbesten trails? bzw. was sind die tollen Erlebnisse?

ich nehm mein bike nicht als Turngerät wahr. sondern als Fortbewegungsmittel. ich will FAHREN. kann ruhig ausgesetzt sein. aber immer noch mit einem gewissen "polster" vom gelände her. ich springe auch eher selten. ich brauche nichts künstliches. ein naturtrail reicht mir ...
(ich fotografiere viel, zeit ist mir egal, eben absolut kein leistungsdenken ...)

in meinem Freundeskreis sind auch einige dabei, die wesentlich mehr ERfahren bzw. ERhoppeln wollen. für die wäre mein zugang viel zu langweilig. oder halt einfach zu unspektakulär.

wenn ich allerdings erst die Gefahr "brauche", um das Erlebnis zu haben oder zu spüren, dann ist zumindest mmn etwas nicht ganz richtig. weil grundsätzlich soll ein Hobby Freude und spaß machen. und diverse nahtoderfahrungen sind da eher kontraproduktiv. und rollstuhlfahren als alternative ist jetzt auch nicht an erster stelle meiner "Lebensziele" ...
(was ich aber bewußt oder unbewußt in kauf nehme, umso höher das Risiko ist)

wie gesagt, jedem das seine. und ich bin der letzte, der irgendwem irgendetwas ausreden will. aber vielleicht sollten wir immer dazusagen, was wir uns von einer Sportart wirklich erwarten ...


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2014)

Also das ist sicher ein ansatz von mir, möglichst anspruchsvoll zu fahren und schlüsselstellen zu knacken. Aber ich finde, man kommt mit tragen in regionen, die man mit dem Fahrweg nicht erreicht. Wenn du sagst, mhh gut, da wandere ich lieber, kann ich das vollkommen nachvollziehen. 

Für mich ists immer wieder aufs neue ein schönes erlebnis ein gipfel mit dem Bike zu erreichen und dann möglichst alles abzufahren. Und das lässt mich dann auch schnell vergessen (bis sich der körper mal meldet), dass ich eben 1000hm mein bike i.ein steilen pfad hochtragen muss. 

Springen mag ich auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit geschwindigkeit über rampen. Da schnapp ich mir doch lieber das Trialrad und hüpf i.welche mauern und steine hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (14. Mai 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> das glück ist mir aber zu wenig, um mich permanent drauf verlassen zu wollen.  warum ich also auf einem handtuchbreiten trail fahren muß, wo ein fahrfehler oder eine äußere Einwirkung einen absturz (vielleicht noch senkrecht) nach sich zieht, ist mir aus diesem grund schleierhaft. damit fallen schon mal gewisse Schwierigkeiten automatisch weg. und dann interessiert mich auch die Technik nicht mehr, die ich für diese Manöver vielleicht brauchen könnte...


Dem ersten Teil Deiner Aussage stimme ich gern zu, zumal einem berufstätigen Menschen mit vielleicht sogar 2-3 Hobbies zu wenig Freizeit bleibt, um "am Abgrund" ernsthaft biken zu üben... 
Aber erweiterte Fahrtechnik - sei nun schon Trial oder noch Trail - zu üben, das kann man jederzeit und überall, den Trackstand sogar im Wohnzimmer vorm Fernseher, Bunny Hop und HR und VR versetzen in der Stadt usw. 
Der Reiz ist doch - egal in welchem Alter - etwas dazuzulernen, die Balance zu schulen und wenn ich dann das Erlernte spielerisch auf einem Trail einsetzen kann, umso besser.

Aber zu der eigentlichen Umfrage, ich finde auch zuerst eine gute Blickführung, einen Geländeblick für die Spurwahl, die Entschlossenheit die dann auch sicher zu fahren und effektives Bremsen, vor allen Dingen mit der VR-Bremse umgehen zu können, dazu kommt dann noch langsames Fahren und Balancieren, an erster Stelle stehend. Und nein, viele MtBler lernen das nicht beim Fahren von allein...


----------



## fub (14. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, Techniken wie Manual, Bunnyhop und das Versetzen des Hinterrades während der Fahrt sind vor allem dann wichtig wenn ich mich möglichst schnell bewegen will. Also vor allem im Renneinsatz, trotzdem machen diese Techniken auf Trails mit überschaubaren Gefahren einfach eine menge Spaß. Notwendig um die meisten Trails die zB auf den haupt Alpencross Routen fahren zu können sind diese aber nur selten.
Die gesunde Selbsteinschätzung sollte immer vorhanden sein, egal ob Alpen oder Mittelgebirge, denn Stürzen mit schwerwiegenden Folgen kann ich sogar blöd am Bürgersteig.

Und zum Thema Techniktraining vs Autodidaktik, zum einen gibt es Leute die bei sich selber schwer Fehler im Bewegungsablauf finden und wenige technisch versierte Mitfahrer haben, zum anderen ist es denke ich auch nochmal ein Unterschied ob mich jemand analysiert der das jeden 2. Tag macht und genau weiß was zu tun ist oder eben ein hobby Fahrer. 

@Votec Tox supter Signature! Musste gerade echt lachen und hab mich was ertappt gefühlt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Mai 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Der Reiz ist doch - egal in welchem Alter - etwas dazuzulernen, die Balance zu schulen und wenn ich dann das Erlernte spielerisch auf einem Trail einsetzen kann, umso besser.


Jep. Dazulernen macht einfach Spaß. Heute etwas zu können, was ich gestern noch nicht konnte. Bei Regen einen Trail fahren zu können, vor dem ich vor einem Jahr bei Trockenheit noch Angst hatte. Und wenn das mit einem Freund zu zusammen gelingt, macht es noch einmal mehr Spaß.


> Aber zu der eigentlichen Umfrage, ich finde auch zuerst eine gute Blickführung, einen Geländeblick für die Spurwahl, ...


Nachdem ich lange immer schön die leichteste Linie gesucht habe, suche ich inzwischen schwerere oder auch die schwerste Variante. So kann ich mich auf schwierigere Trails vorbereiten, auf denen es keine leichtere Variante gibt. Irgendwie kommt da immer wieder der kleine Junge durch, der sehen will, ob er das wohl schaffen kann, nur nicht mehr so leichtsinnig und unbeschwert.


----------



## Tomak (26. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre bereits ein viertel Jahrhundert mit dem Bike durch die Wälder…….
das bisschen Technik, die ich beherrsche, habe ich mir selber beigebracht. ……und das sieht man auch !

Ich kann von allem Notwendigem ein wenig.  Ein bisschen Springen, ein bisschen Wheelie, ein bisschen Trailsurfen, usw.

Als Vergleich sehe ich das Skifahren, welches ich im Alter zwischen 8 bis 12 Jahren von professionellen Skilehren erlernen
durfte. Bin zwar kein Herrmann Meier, aber die auf die erlernten Grundtechniken konnte ich gut aufbauen. Zum Skifahren kam ich über die Jahre max. 2 Wochen - auf dem Bike sitze ich im Schnitt 9 Monate. Also, für mich ein klares ja zu Fahrtechniktraining mit professioneller Leitung. Wenn ich nicht so alt wäre, würde ich das Thema nochmals aufrollen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## mtb-marbu (27. Mai 2014)

Also zu alt ist man nie. Ich fahre jetzt über 50 Jahre mit dem Bike durch die Gegend. Seit 2-3 Jahren besitze ich ein Hardtail und fahr mehr Waldwege (Trails?) wo ich oft absteigen muss.

Sonntag 5 Stunden Fahrtechnik-Training und was soll ich sagen dieselben Wege wo ich vorher abgestiegen bin bzw. einen Umweg gemacht habe bin ich jetzt durchgefahren egal ob Baumstamm, Steigung, Abfahrt oder Treppe es ging auf einmal alles. Nicht perfekt aber wie im Leben Übung macht den Meister. Ich ärger mich echt warum ich das nicht schon früher gemacht habe aber zu alt ist man eigentlich nie.

Grüße

mtb-marbu


----------



## mtb-marbu (27. Mai 2014)

Also zu alt ist man nie. Ich fahre jetzt über 50 Jahre mit dem Bike durch die Gegend. Seit 2-3 Jahren besitze ich ein Hardtail und fahr mehr Waldwege (Trails?) wo ich oft absteigen muss.

Sonntag 5 Stunden Fahrtechnik-Training und was soll ich sagen dieselben Wege wo ich vorher abgestiegen bin bzw. einen Umweg gemacht habe bin ich jetzt durchgefahren egal ob Baumstamm, Steigung, Abfahrt oder Treppe es ging auf einmal alles. Nicht perfekt aber wie im Leben Übung macht den Meister. Ich ärger mich echt warum ich das nicht schon früher gemacht habe aber zu alt ist man eigentlich nie.

Grüße

mtb-marbu


----------



## Tomak (27. Mai 2014)

mtb-marbu......du machst mir Mut ! ......und schön, dass Du es zwei mal geschrieben hast, so habe ich es (aufgrund meines Alters) einmal verstanden .

Grüße Tomak


----------



## f.topp (29. Mai 2014)

Was für Techniken nötig sind um einen Trail zu fahren wird durch die Art und Weise wie ich fahren will bestimmt.
Der eine will "nur" runter kommen geniesst die Aussicht und steigt zur Sicherheit auch gerne mal ab. Der andere will eine herausfordernde Linie flüssig, geschmeidig und sicher fahren. Um das zu erreichen muß ich mich aktiv mit und auf dem Bike bewegen meinen Schwerpunkt verlagern mal mehr oder weniger dynamisch. Wird durch die Physik bestimmt.
Ich muß also mit "allen" Bewegungsabläufen vertraut sein. Der Bunnyhop ist Zentral vereint er doch in seinem Ablauf elementare Abläufe, die abgewandelt und angepasst in vielen Fahrsituationen ein flüssiges Fahren erst möglich macht.


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juni 2014)

ihr diskutiert hier immer 0 oder 1. ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mehrere Tage in den alpen unterwegs und dann auch oftmals neue trails unter den reifen habe, dann nehme ich mir auch die freiheit heraus, an stellen abzusteigen, die ich(!) möglicherweise fahren könnte. wenn das allerdings mit dem risiko eines "üblen" sturzes verbunden ist, dann überlege ich mir das. und ja, ich kann auf dem rad vor einer solchen stelle sauber stehen und mir die optimale spur auswählen. dann wir gefahren oder eben auch nicht... wäre das vor meiner haustür und ich würde die stelle mehrfach ausprobieren - kein thema... es gilt aber auch immer das thema risikoabwägung - und tagesform... wenn der kopf an einer stelle nein sagt, die sonst möglicherweise gehen würde, dann wird's halt eben nicht gefahren...

ich bin allerdings auch schon ein alter sack. vor 25 jahren habe ich das hirn am gipfel abgegeben... das ergebnis war nicht immer optimal. der körper erinnert sich durchaus an gewisse verletzungen und krankenhausaufenthalte ... daher fahre ich mittlerweile eher kalkuliertes risiko...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (30. Juni 2014)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ...... die freiheit heraus, an stellen abzusteigen, die ich(!) möglicherweise fahren könnte. wenn das allerdings mit dem risiko eines "üblen" sturzes verbunden ist,
> ... wenn der kopf an einer stelle nein sagt, die sonst möglicherweise gehen würde, dann wird's halt eben nicht gefahren...
> 
> ich bin allerdings auch schon ein alter sack. vor 25 jahren habe ich das hirn am gipfel abgegeben... das ergebnis war nicht immer optimal. der körper erinnert sich durchaus an gewisse verletzungen und krankenhausaufenthalte ... daher fahre ich mittlerweile eher kalkuliertes risiko...


 
kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen...mit zunehmendem alter und erfahrungswerten...fährt mehr kopf mit als vor ein paar jahren...und wenn der kopf nein sagt....das heute nicht...eben ein anderes mal...und irgendwann geht die stelle...oder auch nicht...
der spaß steht im vordergrund.............

allerdings bin ich der meinung möglichst viel technik zu lernen.....irgendwann wird die kraft und die reaktion nachlassen...und dann helfen
nur noch technik u erfahrungswerte für ein sicheres trail-riding..


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juni 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> .....irgendwann wird die kraft und die reaktion nachlassen...und dann helfen
> nur noch technik u erfahrungswerte für ein sicheres trail-riding..


Und man sollte sich beeilen, schneller zu lernen, als Kraft und Reaktion nachlassen.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und man sollte sich beeilen, schneller zu lernen, als Kraft und Reaktion nachlassen.


Sehr gute aussage. Endlich kann ich meine hohe geschwindigkeit rechtfertigen


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2014)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier verdammte viele (gute) Biker im Vinschgau. Aber solche die im technischen, alpinen Trail per Bunny Hop über Hindernisse springen und über Gelandekanten dropen und eine Mulde (Schlammlöcher kenne wir hier nicht) per Manual durchsurfen sind die absolute Ausnahmen und sind meists Pros wie Stromberg und Co.
> 
> Ich glaube, da muss man schon differenzieren. Bei welcher Technik begibt man sich im alpinen Gelände in eine unnötige Gefahrenlage.
> Hier muss die Fahretechnik zu 100% sitzen. Es gibt wenig bis keinen Toleranzbereich.
> Sorry, aber lieber steige ich über ein Hinderniss, als mich mit dem Bunny Hop in mögliches Risiko zu begeben.


Beim Biken in den Alpen denke ich an Trails wie die Blindseerunde in Leermoos.
Ist ca. S2. Höhere Schwierigkeiten können die Massen an Bikern sowieso nicht mehr fahren 
Hier macht es verdammt viel Spass über die kleinen natürlichen Geländekanten reinzudroppen, erhöht auch den Flow und Spaß immens.
Ist für mich neben den Standard-Eigenschaften die wichtigste.


----------

